# Attic storage and temperature



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have been in the process of making my attic usable space to store my bikes. But i worry about fork seals and tires drying out prematurely. In the last couple of years i havent noticed anything but it still worries me. i havent measured any temps yet but i think 100 plus is a possibility. no direct sunlight. attic is vented and has a ridgeline across the top. 

i have also hear of people using pledge or lemon oil on old gum wall tires to preserve them???? any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

if you do not have any direct sunlight on your roof, temps should not exceed outside temperatures, in fact, the attic will be a few degrees cooler due to bleed through from the house.

I'm betting you do have some direct sunlight, unless you live under an rock overhang.

Better put a thermometer up there on a hot day before using for bike storage. You might find 180ºF or higher, and realize that ridge vent wasn't the investment the roofer or real estate lady said it would be.


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

haha i meant theres no direct sunlight on the bikes and parts them selves. so in your mind what would be the cut off point of excessive heat?


----------



## eporter (Nov 12, 2007)

The real issue is with softer rubber bits. Tires, seats, elastomers, etc. If it's really long term storage, you could pull off wheels and seatposts and store them in the basement. Guess you'd need to pull the forks on certain older bikes, too.. Starts getting complicated.

A vent fan connected to a thermostat that cross-ventilates the space can be useful. It would be a small investment relative to the value of the bikes.

Some good reading:

"The higher the temperature, the faster the rate of deterioration. Cooler conditions, therefore, promote longevity. Avoid hot lights, proximity to any heat source, or any storage or display practice that heats objects.

Ideally, rubber and plastic objects should be stored in cold, dark, dry, and oxygen-free conditions. "

"TEMPERATURE
The optimum storage temperature is between 40° F and 80° F. High temperatures accelerate the deterioration of rubber products. Heat sources should be arranged so that the temperature of stored items never exceeds 120° F. Low temperature effects are neither as damaging nor as permanent, but rubber articles will stiffen. Care should be taken to avoid distorting them at temperatures below 30° F."

"Temperature

The storage temperature should preferably be between 5°C and 25°C because at higher temperatures deterioration occurs more readily. Sources of heat in storage rooms should be so arranged that the temperature of stored articles never exceeds 25°C. The effects of low temperature are not permanently deleterious to rubber articles by they may become stiffer if stored at low temperatures and care should be taken to acoid distoting them during handling at that temperature. When articles are taken from low temperature storage for immediate use their temperature should be raised to approximately 30°C throughout before they are put into service.

Light

Rubbers should be protected from light, in particular rather strong sunlight and strong artificial light with a high eltra-violet content. Unless the articles are packed in opaque containers it is advisable to cover any windows of storage rooms with a red or orange coating or screen."


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

ok great thanks for the info. i think it would get complicated. i have quite a bit of stuff collected.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

You could always insulate the roof (assuming it is not already) Depending on where you live insulation rated between R-30 and 60 could significantly reduce the heat in the attic, and as a bonus keep your household cooling costs down.

here is a handy chart:

How Much Insulation Should be Installed - About Insulation : NAIMA North American Insulation Manufacturers Association


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

It might be easiest and cheapest to get a portable air conditioner and stick it up there set to the maximum temperature you are comfortable with. This will keep the heat and humidity down in the summer. Insulating the roof could be pricey if you contract it out, or ineffective if you have 2x4 rafters (maximum value of R15).


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Foxrider979 said:


> ok great thanks for the info. i think it would get complicated. i have quite a bit of stuff collected.


What kind of stuff? I have storage available if your stuff is good, and not just stuff.


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

the attic did have rotten cotton in the rafters but it was decomposing so i ripped it all out and put new insulation in the floor before i laid it down. which doesnt help my bike stuff at all. i was looking into a ventilation system. i cant remember but i dont think temps exceed 100 even on the hottest days. but i m gona start logging it. my next step is going to be making room in my basement. i prob have 50 old bikes i built over the years, a few road/touring rest are mountain bikes. i collect hand mades one offs prototypes or just rare stuff. but i do like some of the production stuff as well.

my biggest concern is the tires i guess.


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

i was pretty happy till i saw proflex fork bushing melted but hey they got screwed up in normal conditions to begin with.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

The solar powered attic fans seems like a really good way to get the hot air out of your attic. I haven't put one in yet. I'm using a box fan to move air from my living space through the attic vents. This keeps the attic and living space cool during all but the hottest days (in Seattle).


----------

